# Strangest comment



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Whats the strangest comment you've ever gotten about your voice? Strange doesn't have to mean bad. I had my first lesson with my new music teacher today and she laughed and said I had a _little baby voice_ :lol: My voice is quite small and very very high even for a soprano, but it still isn't fully developed. Have any of you ever gotten an odd or funny comment? If so then please share!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I was told that I could probably do Aum chanting, and then I went ahead and tried it out later. You see, my voice is opposite of yours. For example, my yawn can be mistaken for a fat man's belch.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

_"Like a moonlit, damp pancake
I hear your throat-waves
Understand, some day you'll die."

-a haiku_


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

"OK Mrs. Hackett, is Mr. Hackett there?"

B**ch phone operator.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Ok, you asked...and strangely, it was the same comment by two different women.

"your voice is like chocolate silk" 

I didn't know quite what to make of it but on both occasions, I got lucky


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Ok, you asked...and strangely, it was the same comment by two different women.
> 
> "your voice is like chocolate silk"
> 
> I didn't know quite what to make of it but on both occasions, I got lucky


Wow, now I want to hear your voice! :lol:


----------

